# 'Tis a Shiny!



## Wobbles (May 16, 2011)

Okay, so I'm grinding up my Emboar in the Giant Chasm...
And I get into the umpteenth double battle. It's a Solrock and a Metang, typical, right? Wrong! The Solrock was Shiny!

I was checking it's moves afterwards, and noticed that it had Explosion...
I have no clue how lucky I am...

EDIT:
To see a Shiny Solrock, here's a link.


----------



## Darksong (May 25, 2011)

Nice one! I haven't gotten an entirely random-encounter shiny for... a year and three weeks, to be exact. Usually I get one every few months. I did get a shiny Kricketot at a chain of three in April, but that still kind of raised the chances.

I also have no idea where Giant Chasm is, but it sounds like it has cool Pokemon. Maybe I should look around there.


----------



## Noctowl (May 25, 2011)

Giant chasm must be lucky, I got my shiny mamoswine there. :)


----------



## Wobbles (May 26, 2011)

Darksong said:


> Nice one! I haven't gotten an entirely random-encounter shiny for... a year and three weeks, to be exact. Usually I get one every few months. I did get a shiny Kricketot at a chain of three in April, but that still kind of raised the chances.
> 
> I also have no idea where Giant Chasm is, but it sounds like it has cool Pokemon. Maybe I should look around there.


Giant Chasm is the place that leads to Kyurem, the worst of the new Pokemon, in my honest opinion. Okay, from the town to the east of Opelucid City, across the Village Bridge, go down a ways, then start going u-

Wait, why am I giving directions? I would suggest looking at an official Pokemon site to find it.


----------



## Loffyglu (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha, oh my God, and it had Explosion... That's _extremely_ lucky, yeah... |D; But, hey, congrats! (And Shiny Solrock looks pretty cool~)


----------



## Skyman (Jun 3, 2011)

You know what, THAT is why I always carry a pokemon with Damp as an ability when training: Just in case I run into a shiny that might have just a fraction of a chance of knowing self-destruct/explosion(YOU WILL ROT IN HELL SHINY GRAVELER!!!!!)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't caught a shiny in BW yet. Giant chasm is sort of a maze. You go in a cave,leave through the middle opening, go around the grassy maze of it until you come across a pond. You'll hear a roaring sound, then everything will turn to snow.go up and up until you see an entrance. go in it. Hmm? there tis be a big pokemon at level 75. for the love of god, catch it. I advice not t use master ball. I caught the big pokemon, kyurem, with a great ball!

Although, i tis caughten a solrock a few hours ago(a typical one,=()


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 4, 2011)

^I'm SRing for a shiny Kyuurem. At the same time, I'm SRing for a shiny starter on Johto. 456 SRs baby~

Anyways, my first (and only!) random encounter shiny fled. It was in the Great Marsh. i was looking for an Azurill because I didn't have one yet. And what popped up... but a shiny Azurill. Ecstatic, I tried to keep it in the battle... it fled after I threw a ball at it. i almost threw my DS at the wall.

I actually ran around the same area seeing if I could find it, because I figured it was nearby. (I was ten, okay? :P) I then ran into a regular Azurill. and caught it. I named it "NotShiny". XD


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 4, 2011)

The same happened to me,except it was a shiny tangela and i threw 20 pokeballs before it fled. -_-""""""""


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 4, 2011)

All these shiny stories are great! I feel like I've finally made my first successful thread...

DarkAura, what I was trying to do was give directions to get to Giant Chasm in the first place, but I like your instructions too.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 4, 2011)

No your instructions were the best. (Looking it up is smart,lol)


back on topic,a shiny Solrock,hmmm?


----------



## Leaf Joltik (Jun 4, 2011)

I've never had a shiny before. You guys are lucky. ):


----------



## Green (Jun 5, 2011)

i got a shiny golett today! i feel really guilty for wanting to replace my normal golurk though  :C


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

Lucky. Is that your shiny Gollet in your sigi?


----------



## Zapi (Jun 5, 2011)

Other than Red Gyarados, I've never seen any shinies :C you guys are lucky.


----------



## Typhonia (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats! :O You're so lucky!(Looks pretty good too.)
I found a shiny wailmer in ruby and also accidentally fled from a shiny wingull in ruby, but haven't seen a legit shiny since (other than red gyarados :p).


----------



## Rose (Jun 14, 2011)

I remember my encounter with a shiny, of course I hadn't been playing the game long enough to know what a shiny was, and I killed it. After my sad realization, I have yet to see any other shiny. (Curse you shiny Zubat)

Really though, congrats on the shiny.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 15, 2011)

seven years of playing Pokémon and I've seen a total of ten shinies. I only have four of them left on my files, though.

my best friend ran into a shiny Marill on the fourth day of owning her very first Pokémon game ever, except she accidentally killed it with a critical. I couldn't decide if she was lucky or unlucky.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2011)

oh, i remember my friend playing her platinum game, and shestumbled upon a shiny. I forgot which pokemon but i told her "you have GOT TO CATCH IT! CATCH IT! you may never she a shiny again!" and she caught it


----------



## Rose (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a friend who has a shiny bagon. Now that I think about it my friend has lot of shinies. He has a special PC box just for shinies, and it is maybe half full. I wish I had his luck, or his connections, or whatever he uses to get them.


----------



## FourCartridge (Jun 16, 2011)

I personally never really saw a shiny in any of my Pokemon games. You guys are lucky...


----------



## Dar (Jul 20, 2011)

I USED to have a shiny absol but it caused a glitch :( and absols my favorite pokemon too! DD'''':


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 20, 2011)

Shinies... Do not cause glitches? :? Unless it was a hacked shiny, I guess.


----------



## Dar (Jul 28, 2011)

i had epic *FAIL*. my first shiny encounter was last week, and it was on black. and about that last post it was not an encounter it was a trade. the person who traded moved. :3 i was grind training my pokemon, and all of a sudden, there was a double battle. and the pokemon on the left was a *shiny* boufallent (which I probably spelled wrong) and a vullaby. i attacked both of them, and of course they were both KOed in 1 hit. now i realized i shoulda used a quick ball. by the way can someone tell me what the black/white BBCcodes are?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 29, 2011)

^ You cant use a Pokéball when both of the foes in a double battle are still alive.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Aug 31, 2011)

I've only caught/seen one shiny- a Psyduck on Platinum. It looked awesome! Sadly, I've since evolved it, and the shiny form of Golduck is stupid. Seriously, why do they make shinies that are barely different like that?!


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Aug 31, 2011)

@AbsentNumeral: AMEN


----------



## diddo97 (Sep 3, 2011)

The only legit shinies that I have are a Golbat and a Kricketot, both of which were found randomly by my brother.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 4, 2011)

I remember someone on the old forums made a post asking if he should use his Master Ball on the shiny Abra he just ran into.

Good times.


----------



## Eonrider (Oct 21, 2011)

I've got my fair share of shinies.  I'll list them by game:
FireRed: Rattata.  I'd just beaten the E4 again and felt like walking to Viridian instead of flying somewhere else.  BOOM.  Shiny Rattata on Route 1.  Now a Raticate.
Pearl: Unown P.  I was in the Solaceon Ruins trying to catch all of the Unown when I ran into it.
Diamond: Machop.  I was training my team for Roark and got lucky.  Now a Machamp.
Black: Audino X2.  First was found on the route accessed from the north exit of Black City and the second was found on Route 1.

I also have the Lake of Rage Gyarados, as well as a shiny Raichu and two each of shiny Raikou, Entei and Suikune from events.  I've got a few shinies on emulators, two.  From memory, they are Onix, Oddish and Pidove.  One of my friends also found a shiny Koffing in the Rocket Base in Soul Silver, on one of the tiles that you find an exploding Pokémon on.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

This thread is fun...

The only shiny i've ever seen/caught is my smeargle, who i named goblitog.
His sketched leaf blade has saved my butt countless times.

Also, shiny psyduck is awesome.
I has got catch one....


----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2011)

Only got one that isn't an event pokemon. A shiny Exeggcute.

Basically I was going around in Soul Silver collecting all of the Pokemon in the wild that I had yet to get after I beat the game and I found it by head butting a tree looking for a Pineco.


----------



## Daigonite (Oct 21, 2011)

Through chaining I got a shiny Absol, Murkrow, Buizel and iirc a Swellow too. Random shinies I ran into were Kricketot ._. and Golbat :D


----------



## hyphen (Oct 21, 2011)

Only once,on my sister's HG.
And it got lost.
RIP, Shiny Hoppip. ;-;


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 21, 2011)

How ironic! I new gamed a couple of days ago, and I was going to try and get a female snivy and name it "Clover". So I start the game, send out Snivy, and BAM!.
I don't care if the other trainers make fun of my guy Snivy being called clover, there just jeleous cuz' I gots a legit shiny as a starter!


----------

